# Como filtrar linea de 12v para camaras cctv



## mmontalto (Oct 1, 2009)

Estimados amigos, soy nuevo aqui, les dejo una consulta a ver si alguien me puede dar una mano
en una instalacion de cctv estoy llevando tension por 3 pares de utp y video por el par restante a una distancia de 150 mts para 6 camaras y entre 10 y 80 mts para las 10 camaras restantes
las camaras son de 12 v, el asunto es que tengo un transformador de 18v 4amp. que luego de rectificar queda en mas de 25v, con los metros pierde voltaje y llegan unos 16/17 v a las camaras , cuando estas estan todas encendidas quedan unos 12/14 v dependiendo de si estan los leds prendidos o no.
EL problema esta en que la imagen tiene fantasma , y es producto del transformador, dado que le pongo un transformador individual a las cada camara y desaparece la falla (con el transformador grande encendido  y pasando corriente por el utp) , 
por eso pienso que debe ser que el transformador tiene ruido y puse un capacitor de 4700 f y 35v (aparte del usado cuando rectifica) y mejoro un poco, y puse un capacitor ceramico y tambien mejoro un poco, pero no se ve 100 % como cuando tiene transformadores individuales, con ese transformador tiro 6 camaras y tengo otro de 14v 8amp q rectificado se va a algo de 20 v y ese tira 10 camaras, con los dos tengo el mismo problema.
el asunto es que son 16 camaras y seria poco practico poner 16 transformadores individuales. cualquier ayuda es bienvenida. (no soy experto en electronica , asi que disculpen cualquier error)
saludos martin


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 1, 2009)

yo tengo camaras de cctv en casa, 3 para ser mas preciso, pero conectadas a un televisor de seguridad

lo que le encuentro de malo a los largos tendidos son las interferencias por los cables de video, cualquier cable no sirve, venden uno especial para cctv, es que yo use

fijate si lopodes conseguir para hacer unas pruebas

saludos


----------

